# 26 gallon aquarium stand



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello all, 

I am building a stand for my 16 gallon bowfront, but plan on someday upgrading to a 26 bow. 

Does anyone have the radius or measurements of a 26 bow, including the short sides?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

24.2" x 14.8" x 20.9"


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Tazman said:


> 24.2" x 14.8" x 20.9"


Thanks Taz. I found those on Aqueon's website. I was more interested in the length of the short leg of the bowfront, or the radius of it, so I can radius the front or front corners.


----------

